# Toyama knives worth the money?



## sac36555 (Jan 20, 2018)

I was on JNS looking at Itinomonn and cams across Toyama knives. I found a petty that fits my needs, but they are pricey and I wanted to feedback about what you guys think about the brand.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 20, 2018)

Top drawer. Itinomonn too.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 20, 2018)

If I could only ever use Toyama knives for the rest of my life, I would be quite happy. Cream of the crop stuff regarding heat treatment and grind.


----------



## ewebb10 (Jan 20, 2018)

I cant believe they dont cost more. Id sell my shig long before my Toyama.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

These beaters? Theyre ok.. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5AGyrXcEVTcKwO1x2


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 20, 2018)

yes


----------



## OliverNuther (Jan 20, 2018)

Buy it. You can always make more money. You wont always be able to buy a Toyama.


----------



## Customfan (Jan 20, 2018)

Absolutely


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 20, 2018)

OliverNuther said:


> Buy it. You can always make more money. You wont always be able to buy a Toyama.


Exactly


----------



## brianh (Jan 20, 2018)

had one, sold it, regret it.


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 20, 2018)

This thread has me considering this http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/toyama-noborikoi-yanagiba-300mm/

Do they not come with a saya?


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

No saya


----------



## pc9111 (Jan 20, 2018)

I think Toyama knifes are priced low, I have two Gyuto's a 240 and 270 and a petty for the price you can't go wrong especially if you can pick one up used, I have a shigefusa that I love but just end up using my Toyama more at this time, I over paid for the shigefusa and use it sparingly I underpaid for the Toyamas and use them all the time.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2018)

Ill be the lone dissenter here. Ive owned 2 Toyamas, theyre great at what they do but I dont miss them.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 20, 2018)

the question nobody answers is ...

how much they paid... :rofl2:


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Ill be the lone dissenter here. Ive owned 2 Toyamas, theyre great at what they do but I dont miss them.



Guessing they're a bit on the heavy side for your tastes?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> the question nobody answers is ...
> 
> how much they paid... :rofl2:



Haha. I think my first 240mm Toyama was like $260ish (maxim 20% off sale), if not cheaper. Personally I dont think price matters as much as fitting the right knife for the right user.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Guessing they're a bit on the heavy side for your tastes?



Wasnt even about weight really. The last time around I had a couple of other gyutos close in weight category that I preferred. Extra fat ittetsu comes to mind.


----------



## OliverNuther (Jan 20, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> the question nobody answers is ...
> 
> how much they paid... :rofl2:



I cant remember. I think about 400-450AUD. Theyve gone up since then, a bit over 500 now. Id happily pay that for another one.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2018)

Does anyone else find their Toyama gyutos to be kinda rock choppers? I found other stuff that I was more comfortable push cutting with. I suspect the profiles must vary a bit.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Does anyone else find their Toyama gyutos to be kinda rock choppers? I found other stuff that I was more comfortable push cutting with. I suspect the profiles must vary a bit.



I think that's why a bunch of people prefer the 270's...a bit flatter.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 21, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I think that's why a bunch of people prefer the 270's...a bit flatter.



More than that, the 270 is a scud missile shaped cutting machine, it makes my 270 Kato feel almost effete and dainty. Incredible grind and his HT is of the very best.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 21, 2018)

I absolutely love Toyamas. I think I have 9 different knives from him. They are all great IMO. 
- Kim


----------



## lucabrasi (Jan 21, 2018)

All this recent Toyama push on the board is making me want to grab one even though my Watanabe is a monster. In the past board posts had me convinced they were too similar to have both, but there seem to be more and more opinions that Toyama has something on Watanabe.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 21, 2018)

Like my 240 Toyama better than the 240 Watanabe. And the Toyama has a sweeeeeet handle from Jannis Scholz (Xerxes knives) [emoji7]


----------



## JaVa (Jan 21, 2018)

But, but, but... They rust! 
...So no! 
:sofa:


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have he Ktip that I got during a sale and love it.


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 21, 2018)

QCDawg said:


> No saya



Shame. Just bought a Gesshin Hide 330mm instead.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes.

I just got my first (210 kasumi gyuto, full price). It's a keeper. At least in relation to the other knives in my collection.


----------

